# Ebikes helping with anxiety strange question?



## Leemi1982 (20 Jun 2022)

Hi I suffer with anxiety and often find cycling helps me relax and de-clutter my mind abit.

Just wondered if anyone has the answer to this, I Also ride a regular bike as well as a ebike, and find my anxiety and stress level reduce more on a ebike than on a regular bike, I can cycle a distance on a regular bike but don’t feel as chilled afterwards as that I would do on a ebike.

Are ebikes better for stress and anxiety?


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Jun 2022)

I would imagine it would depend on what triggers the stress/anxiety.

My neighbour seems to think I ought to be stressed about 'what will happen when you get exhausted' when I go out on my bike, and keeps suggesting that having an e-bike would reduce both the risk and the stresses that she is certain I must suffer from. Except that I'm not stressed about it at all, and don't consider it a risk. _She's_ stressed about it, though!
If you are very sensitive to the levels of adrenaline in your blood, I suppose it's possible that there might be some extra adrenalin production engendered in using a normal bike and that might overwhelm some of the effects of the endorphins - the 'feel good' stuff - also produced by exercise, whereas riding your e-bike allows the endorphins to come into greater effect. 
Or it might be a type of placebo effect - everyone, his dog and his advertising had emphasised to you how relaxing it is to ride an e-bike, and so you get the experience that you are expecting.

Just a few thoughts ...


----------



## Sharky (21 Jun 2022)

Exercise of any sort helps stress. I used to find that my daily commute put me in a good mind set before getting to work and on the return home, allowed me to forget the office pressures before reaching home.

There is one scenario that stresses me when cycling. Should I leave my pump at home, which have only done very occasionally and not realise until into my journey. I usually have to abort the planned loop and take the shortist route home. I cannot cycle knowingly without a pump!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jun 2022)

Leemi1982 said:


> Hi I suffer with anxiety and often find cycling helps me relax and de-clutter my mind abit.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone has the answer to this, I Also ride a regular bike as well as a ebike, and find my anxiety and stress level reduce more on a ebike than on a regular bike, I can cycle a distance on a regular bike but don’t feel as chilled afterwards as that I would do on a ebike.
> 
> Are ebikes better for stress and anxiety?



I think this is the key:


KnittyNorah said:


> I would imagine it would depend on what triggers the stress/anxiety.



Do you cycle the same routes? Distances? On both bikes? What are the differences for you as a rider between both? Is the regular bike more of a "performance" thing and the E-bike more of a relaxation thing? Do you ride solo or with other people?
Is one bike more comfortable than the other? 
Does the E-bike have puncture proof tyres and the other one scares you in case of a puncture?
Then there's the self fulfilling prophecy:
If you set off with the intention of being relaxed........

I will regularly stop on the bike if I find that my "head" is not in the right place.

I've met people who went touring on Ebikes and said that they'd never have thought of such a holiday on regular bikes.

But here's a question for you - if you prefer the E-bike what's the problem? Just ride that?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2022)

Sharky said:


> Exercise of any sort helps stress. I used to find that my daily commute put me in a good mind set before getting to work and on the return home, allowed me to forget the office pressures before reaching home


This...in spades. My daily cycle commute is the best part of my day. It totally helps me to get ready for the working day and to de-work at the end of the day.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jun 2022)

The thing with stress and anxiety is that it often doesn't make logical sense. That is sometimes a lot of the problem.
But if it causes stress and/or anxiety then it is real.

teh actual reason could be anything
are you worried about range of the battery?
do you have a device on the ebike that shows data such as miles done, range remaining, charge - but nothing on the normal bike so the numbers are causing the problem
Are you, probably subconsciously, thinking that other people might think you are 'cheating' (you are not - it is just a different type of bike)?
or something else that maybe you don;t even recognise?

AT the end of the day if the ebike rides are not giving you the same amount of 'good feeling' as the ebike rides thenstick with the normal bike for a while
or maybe use the ebike for just the rides with big hills when you don;t have the enthusiasm for them on a normal bike


Whatever happens - I hope you move forward - I had thing like that for a long time and it takes a while to work out what is best for you

Oh - and have you tried counselling - it really helped me and a lot of other people?

good luck


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2022)

I own an e-bike, although I haven't seen it for well over 2 years, it's been on loan to an injured friend, then my son got it to try to give him the encouragement to ride, he's now got a 'normal' bike, now my daughter has it for the same reason.

But back to the question, for me it depends on what & where I was going, I built myself up to 40 mile rides on an MTB, but when I was doing that I would get anxious that I wouldn't be able to get home, especially when exploring new routes. The e-bike took away all those anxieties (possibly falsely) that I would always be able to get back home, I used the e-bike to push my distance away from home, I then knew what I could expect on the non e-bike.

Unfortunately anxiety is a very irrational issue, I get anxious & stressed about the most stupid (according to my rational brain) things.


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Jun 2022)

Initially on my Orbea Gain on a number of particularly long hilly rides I had considerable stress regarding possible battery depletion - range-anxiety - as my leg muscles are no longer strong enough to ride even the lightest e-road bike far without assistance (that's why I now ride an e-bike!). It actually happened two or three times, and was extremely painful! Purchase of a range extender battery has mostly solved the issue. So, in fact, I found riding an e-bike more stressful than an unassisted one used to be.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jun 2022)

So - range anxiety seems to be a 'thing' sometimes
Personally I don;t get it because I don;t ride far enough (25-30 miles is the max) in one go - but I only go that far on a full charge

I did have problems on my wife's folder when we went to Cornwall and I used up the battery on a load of steep hills - then had to ride back to the accommodation in normal mode. I was lucky that it was mostly level for the last bit but I can understand people getting anxious if they are 30 miles from home and the 3rd bar goes out!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (21 Jun 2022)

@ebikeerwidnes 
The OP is fine on the E-bike - it's the regular bike that is less satisfying


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (21 Jun 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> @ebikeerwidnes
> The OP is fine on the E-bike - it's the regular bike that is less satisfying



Ah
correct - I miread


----------



## richtea (21 Jun 2022)

Leemi1982 said:


> Are ebikes better for stress and anxiety?


Might it be that the ridiculous ease and of feeling rather fitter than you are? It is a little magical, as well as still being exercise.
Certainly the amazing 'strong wind behind' feeling lightens the mental load, and makes me chuckle inwardly.
My legs are like pistons, etc....


----------



## Phil Fouracre (22 Jun 2022)

You’ve answered your own question - of course they’re better for stress and anxiety! they’re absolutely fantastic!👌😂😂


----------



## frazzled (18 Jul 2022)

The E-Bike for me has been more relaxing. 

I ride a regular bike too and enjoy it, but the E-Bike I've relied on for commuting and after doing it for over a year, it's been fab. Only prob I had was flat battery once (it's a heavy bugger to pedal without assistance) but now I know its range very well.

It's been so reliable. Mine has pedal assist and twist-grip throttle so I can exercise or relax.

Love it.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2022)

Leemi1982 said:


> Are ebikes better for stress and anxiety?



They obviously _are - for you_!

I don't ride an ebike, but if I did I would be constantly worried that I would run out of battery power on the wrong side of some big steep Yorkshire/Lancashire hill and be left with a heavy bike to drag over with just leg power. Obviously, if you never get close to running your battery flat then that would not apply.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I don't ride an ebike, but if I did I would be constantly worried that I would run out of battery power on the wrong side of some big steep Yorkshire/Lancashire hill and be left with a heavy bike to drag over with just leg power.



That's a very irrational fear tbh, in the worst case scenario it's only like riding a ladened touring bike


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> That's a very irrational fear tbh, in the worst case scenario it's only like riding a ladened touring bike



I suspect that somebody who would not struggle with riding a heavy touring bike over monster hills would not need an ebike...! 

The hills shown in this route profile are very hard on an 8 kg racing bike. Doing them on a 20 kg ebike whose battery had died after 60 km would be _*horrid*_!


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I suspect that somebody who would not struggle with riding a heavy touring bike over monster hills would not need an ebike...!



Why, do you have to be an invalid to want/have/use an Ebike? I presume you also believe they are also cheating, but who the F they are cheating has always been beyond me.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Why, do you have to be an invalid to want/have/use an Ebike? I presume you also believe they are also cheating, but who the F they are cheating has always been beyond me.



You presume _way_ too much, sir!

I have no problem whatsoever with anybody riding whatever bike they want to ride, for whatever reason they want to ride it. '_Cheating_' only applies to racing and I don't race.

I am talking purely from the point of view of someone who now _NEEDS_ an ebike and very definitely _MUST NOT_ have it run out of power on the wrong side of a big hill or it could mean us trying to find a phone signal _AND _a taxi company willing to come out into the middle of nowhere and able to transport a big heavy ebike home for him. 

We have been out riding together the past couple of weeks and gradually seeing how much the bike can do with the amount of work that he can still put in.

So far we have got to about 55% of battery power used in one ride. Next time we might go a bit further and/or add another hill. I imagine that 80-85% might be a sensible eventual limit, just in case. 

When I talk about anxiety about an ebike battery going flat, of course I am _NOT _talking about people who would _NOT _find that a problem, I am talking about people who _WOULD _find that a problem!


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _NEEDS_ an ebike



I dont need an ebike. I have one because they're fun. I can go shopping, go out for a ride with the Mrs (who has an ebike). My Mrs is not a regular cyclist, and where we have moved, there are some steep hills which would destroy her. We can now trundle up and down hills in relative ease, have a drink from pubs far further than she would be able on a non ebike. We have been out several times last week done over 80 miles- that would before ebikes require a car to visit


----------



## presta (18 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I would be constantly worried that I would run out of battery power on the wrong side of some big steep Yorkshire/Lancashire hill and be left with a heavy bike to drag over with just leg power.



I'm considering getting a mobility scooter, and what worries me is the increasing inaccuracy of the charge state indicator as the battery ages when they don't have pedals. I'm assuming they don't have indicators that recalibrate to the reduced battery capacity like electric cars do.


----------



## Sharky (18 Jul 2022)

presta said:


> I'm considering getting a mobility scooter, and what worries me is the increasing inaccuracy of the charge state indicator as the battery ages when they don't have pedals. I'm assuming they don't have indicators that recalibrate to the reduced battery capacity like electric cars do.



I think you can insure against flat battery and any mechanical failure. ETA provide a policy.


----------



## Gwylan (19 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> They obviously _are - for you_!
> 
> I don't ride an ebike, but if I did I would be constantly worried that I would run out of battery power on the wrong side of some big steep Yorkshire/Lancashire hill and be left with a heavy bike to drag over with just leg power. Obviously, if you never get close to running your battery flat then that would not apply.



Yes to that! Never worried with a regular bike. Took tubes, pump, water and so on.

With battery bike I do get anxious about the battery having enough capacity for the trip. Still take all the usual bits. They now include a gravy chain and lock. 

Pushed my panic limits the other day doing the Malham circuit. Hot and steep - well the going up bit is. 

At one point a passing twerp meant I lost pace and couldn't get momentum back. He in his 4×4 willy substitute just let the computer choose new gear and zoomed off.
Whereas I had to push the thing the rest of the hill. Wrong gear when it all went off and too steep to pedal and change gear to get the motor to kick in.
Realised just how heavy the thing is.
Would never have happened on my faithful Peugeot.

So, I get anxious about the battery. More importantly that the fickle thing will die on me and leave me with thousands of pounds worth of scrap metal.

The Peugeot looks increasingly attractive.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Yes to that! Never worried with a regular bike. Took tubes, pump, water and so on.
> 
> With battery bike I do get anxious about the battery having enough capacity for the trip. Still take all the usual bits. They now include a gravy chain and lock.
> 
> ...



Just carry a 2nd battery, it's not rocket science if it is a big as issue as you're making out


----------



## Gwylan (19 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Just carry a 2nd battery, it's not rocket science if it is a big as issue as you're making out



It's all about managing as well as measuring angst. 
I'm not Chicken Lickin, shoot does happen. I just like to have some sort of yardstick to work to.

My angst about a battery dieing is there, the rational side knows that on about a 1000 outings it has not happened.
The test is whether my angst weighs 5 or 6 kg. At the moment I have the angst, but it obviously does not weigh that much.

Angst of a puncture weighs more than the weight of an inner tube and associated paraphernalia. So I carry the necessary. 

Clearly the probability or risk of a puncture is much higher. 

Anyway, it's G&T time. 
What's the risk of me cutting myself instead of the lemon and haemorrhaging on the kitchen floor? 
Not enough to stop me from going and making one


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> The test is whether my angst weighs 5 or 6 kg.



And costs about £500!


----------



## Gwylan (20 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And costs about £500!



Gosh to think that cyclists worry about mere money.....


----------



## richtea (22 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> I think you can insure against flat battery and any mechanical failure. ETA provide a policy.



That's a very good point, Sharkey. I checked with them and two others ('Please can you tell me if running out of battery on an eBike is covered?'):
- ETA will cover you
- CycleGuard won't cover you
- Call-Assist didn't respond within 48 hours

So ETA is the correct choice. Other companies may be available.


----------



## harlechjoe (23 Jul 2022)

I've got an e-bike fitted with a Shimano XT, 11-speed 11-42t cassette. When cycling with friends who don't have an e-bike, I turn the pedal assist off toride at their pace and it feels just like an ordinary bike.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> I've got an e-bike fitted with a Shimano XT, 11-speed 11-42t cassette. When cycling with friends who don't have an e-bike, I turn the pedal assist off toride at their pace and* it feels just like an ordinary bike*.



Even going up some of the steep hills that you have round there...? 

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> How much does it weigh?



Why does I matter, your prejudice against them it's showing again, some people ride for pure enjoyment not to chase KOM's all the time.


----------



## harlechjoe (23 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Even going up some of the steep hills that you have round there...?
> 
> How much does it weigh?


Hi Colin,
Without power I can manage hills up to 10% for short distances but am more comfortable at 7% and under. 
With power I can cycle up *Ffordd Pen Llech,* the steepest road in the UK (37.45%)).
The (specialized creo e-bike) technical specifications say the bikes weight is 13.3kg and my weight is 76kg. 
Joe


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Jul 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> Hi Colin,
> Without power I can manage hills up to 10% for short distances but am more comfortable at 7% and under.
> With power I can cycle up *Ffordd Pen Llech,* the steepest road in the UK (37.45%)).
> The (specialized creo e-bike) technical specifications say the bikes weight is 13.3kg and my weight is 76kg.
> Joe



Well done! You are fortunate to have the power in your leg muscles to be able do that. If you've added pedals, saddle pack bottle cages etc to the bike it will weigh well over 13.3 kg.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Why does I matter, your prejudice against them it's showing again, some people ride for pure enjoyment not to chase KOM's all the time.



_Once again_ you are spouting absolute b*ll*cks on the subject!!! 

I have already told you repeatedly that I have absolutely NO problem whatsoever with people riding ebikes but you keep going on and on about it as if I _DO _have.

@harlechjoe had just posted that he sometimes rides the bike with the motor off and I was specifically interested in how he got on in _THAT _situation on steep hills.

I had a cycling holiday in the Harlech area and some of the hills were absolute killers on my bike which only weighed about 10-11 kg. I was NOT trying to chase KOMs - I was just trying to get up the damn things, and I only just managed it. I was simply enquiring how much the ebike weighed because I wouldn't have fancied riding up (for example) THIS b*st*rd on a heavier bike...







13.3 kg isn't too much of an increase over my bike but I have ridden with forum members on ebikes which weighed 25+ kgs, which bloody well IS.

Anyway... _*GIVE IT A REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## harlechjoe (23 Jul 2022)

ColinJ said:


> _Once again_ you are spouting absolute b*ll*cks on the subject!!!
> 
> I have already told you repeatedly that I have absolutely NO problem whatsoever with people riding ebikes but you keep going on and on about it as if I _DO _have.
> 
> ...



Hi Colin - Look me up when you're next in the area, all the best , Joe


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> Hi Colin - Look me up when you're next in the area, all the best , Joe



Thanks. I would love to go back and if I do, I will definitely let you know!

The only downer last time was a nightmare journey back with the bikes. The train was packed and there were already lots of bikes on board. The guard was pulling what was left of his hair out! The only reason that he let us on was that he was a cyclist and felt sorry for us but I think he had to stop any more bikes being brought on at later stops. 

I think we chose a bad day for it. Chester races, big events on in Manchester... I also think they were short of rolling stock so there were fewer seats available. We had to stand a long time before a few people got off and freed up some seats.

Next time I would avoid days with anything on likely to increase passenger numbers, and travel earlier in the day.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Jul 2022)

My e-bike weighs 35kg, good for 50 miles flat 30miles hilly. You don't feel the weight. I have taken most of the KOM times for most of the steep hills around me, but have hidden my rides so not to upset the regular riders. In the last year or so, riding outside for big miles isn't as appealing as it once was. I tend to do my exercise with racing on Zwift, do shopping, going to the pub on my Ebike. If this trend continues, I'll probably get rid of my other bikes.


----------



## harlechjoe (24 Jul 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> My e-bike weighs 35kg, good for 50 miles flat 30miles hilly. You don't feel the weight. I have taken most of the KOM times for most of the steep hills around me, but have hidden my rides so not to upset the regular riders. In the last year or so, riding outside for big miles isn't as appealing as it once was. I tend to do my exercise with racing on Zwift, do shopping, going to the pub on my Ebike. If this trend continues, I'll probably get rid of my other bikes.


----------



## harlechjoe (24 Jul 2022)

I sold my tourer for the e-bike which has brought back the pleasure of cycling, replacing endurance with enjoyment; mind you I'm closer to 70 than 17 !


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Jul 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> I sold my tourer for the e-bike which has brought back the pleasure of cycling, replacing endurance with enjoyment; mind you I'm closer to 70 than 17 !



Im in my late 50s, but don't yet have the desire to bang out 80-100 milers. I race 30mins to 1hour. I do endurance rides on Zwift of around 2 hours. plenty


----------

